# Canadian Lodge owner and Musky Pro busted



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Steve Herbeck was the owner of the lodge, still guides there and is still on the pro staff at Musky Hunter Magazine. I hear he preaches ethics, apparently he doesn't have them.



> Ontarios Ministry of Natural Resources has issued more than $70,000 in fines to 11 people for offences that took place at a Northwestern Ontario hunting and fishing lodge.
> 
> In a news release issued by the province Monday afternoon, officials with the MNR confirmed that Steve Herbeck, former owner and operator of Andy Myers Lodge on Eagle Lake, was fined $7,500 and his business $27,000 for 22 offences.
> 
> ...


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

Just saw him at the Chicago Musky Show. Was at that lodge for a fishing trip back in August 2010, it was blamed hot but my grandson and I had a blast, No muskies but a lot of pike, walleyes and bass. Herbie was not much of a host but he has since sold it to one of his employees.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, he sold the place last year, maybe he had to as part of his plea bargain. He's still a guide at the lodge and still preaches his peculiar brand of conservation. I'm surprised they are willing to be associated with him but they clearly don't care about his recent past. He was ticketed a few years back for being 8 times over his limit on walleye. I guess some guests left all their fish behind and he took the ticket rather than having the MNR ticket the guests back at home. That's the story anyway but with his later pattern of violations I'm a little skeptical.


----------

